# New SR22 22LR Pistol



## cashinin (Dec 24, 2011)

Well I was looking for a small 22lr fun gun for my wife and myself....Along comes the SR22 just at the right time so I purchased it sight unseen which was unusal for me...I just received it. What a great little gun to hold, {I say little because I have a Smith Model 41 that I use for serious bullseye and that`s a big heavy gun}...

It comes with 2 mags and floor plates for them so when installed it supports the little finger...It comes with 2 grips one smaller and one a bit larger the larger one fits both of us...I haven`t been able to shoot it but from what I read it holds its own....Fit and finish is all first class inside and out...I purchased it from one of the sponsors on the Ruger forum for $309 shipped...which I think was a very good price...I talked to another guy that loves it because he feels that it feels like you are shooting a real gun because it has a little recoil and not a heavy gun that has practically no movement or recoil.


----------



## daledoty (Jan 22, 2012)

I found an SR22 at my local gun shop for $315. It was just what I was looking for: small but not too small for a big hand, solid, well constructed, DA/SA trigger, decocking safety, 10 shot. It is smooth, amazingly accurate, and has never misfired in over 500 rounds. We have fed it a lot of different .22 LR ammo, mostly cheap stuff. Everyone that has shot it loves it and wants one.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I've read a few reviews that compare the Ruger favorably against the Walther (P22). It sounds like a winner so far.


----------



## ngzcaz (Feb 23, 2012)

I saw/held one at Cabella's in Hamburg, Pa. Since its a new issue they aren't willing to deal. However, they may not have to if it functions as well as it looks and feels in your hand. I'd buy one in a heartbeat at $ 315.00 :numbchuck:


----------



## ngzcaz (Feb 23, 2012)

Ok... seems there may be a slight fly in the ointment. Some people are reporting their slides are wearing probably due to the slide lock lever having a sharp point.
And I saw one that has what appears to be gouges in it that would necessitate the replacement of the slide itself. Seems hard to understand that Ruger wouldn't
have caught this at the factory. Whether this is an isolated incident remains to be seen. I hope it is. I would like to add this to the arsenal. :smt1099


----------



## G.P. (Feb 18, 2009)

Bought one of these last week, and took it apart for a preliminary clean-up. I checked the top surface of the slide lock lever, and it did have some slight roughness along the back edge. A little light buffing with a fine stone easily took care of the rough spot. There is a small steel pin in the groove of the slide which the slide lock lever contacts when raised. This pin should minimize wear on the aluminum slide that would otherwise result from frequent steel-to-aluminum friction. So far, I'm a "happy camper"!


----------



## ngzcaz (Feb 23, 2012)

Well... Against my better judgement about buying a new model anything I picked one up at a gun show last weekend. Today I ran about a hundred or so
rounds thru it.

1. Flawless operation with cheap Federal bulk ammo, 36 grain. No malfunctions of any kind.
2. Due to the light weight it actually kicks a little, kinda like a " real gun " some would say.
3. Trigger pull even on single action is stiff. Maybe it will loosen a bit.. I hope so.
4. Way too much travel on the trigger even in single action.
5. At 25 yards it was hard to get a decent grouping, trigger had something to do with it I'm sure.
6. No barrel problems etc like some were having.
7. The magazines have to be really pushed in hard like a combat handgun. Slap them toward the front of the gun, goes in easier.

Soooo... its thumbs up and sideways for the time being.


----------



## bcd02 (Jun 6, 2012)

I picked one up 2 weeks ago and have put over 1000 rnds through it so far.
And I am really liking this little pistol. 
I am a big guy (6-2 240lbs) and own a .45 S&W M&P and a colt trooper mkIII and predominatly only shoot .45 and occasionally 9mm.
And despite its small size this pistol feels nice in my hands and it is really fun to shoot.
Ive used a few different types of the cheapest .22 ammo I can find and its gone through all of them easily.
Ive had 1 jam in that 1000+ rnds but otherwise it has been solid. 
It is pretty accurate, I havent taken it to a kdy range yet but will be soon and will better test its accuracy there.

I think my only complaint is that it won't cycle shorts or subsonic rounds, which I wasnt expecting it to but I tried it out just for the hell of it.


----------

